# When will I hear back from HR?



## caiteaa (Oct 12, 2020)

It took about a week for Target to call me after applying to schedule an interview. Did the interview a little over a week ago and was told that they would like to move forward with the hiring process and I should be expecting an official job offer and background check email. I have yet to receive any of that. I tried calling HR, but Guest Services always picks up and repeatedly reassures that I will receive a call in the next couple days. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## NKG (Oct 12, 2020)

caiteaa said:


> It took about a week for Target to call me after applying to schedule an interview. Did the interview a little over a week ago and was told that they would like to move forward with the hiring process and I should be expecting an official job offer and background check email. I have yet to receive any of that. I tried calling HR, but Guest Services always picks up and repeatedly reassures that I will receive a call in the next couple days. Any suggestions or advice?



Maybe HR is on vacation. If you got a job offer email then you need to wait until they let you know your cleared for hire.


----------



## caiteaa (Oct 12, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> Maybe HR is on vacation. If you got a job offer email then you need to wait until they let you know your cleared for hire.


I haven't received the job offer email yet. It was only a verbal job offer by the interviewer.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 12, 2020)

When are you calling? HR is most often available during your more standard business hours (8-5 or so, M-F), though they can be available during other hours (ASANTS). It's weird that GS is telling you anything. At my store, GS wouldn't ever speak for HR, as they have no clue, they would transfer to HR or take a message. Not all stores handle things the same way, but that's super weird, IME, for GS to be assuring you of anything, as there's no way GS would know anything about hiring.


----------



## caiteaa (Oct 12, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> When are you calling? HR is most often available during your more standard business hours (8-5 or so, M-F), though they can be available during other hours (ASANTS). It's weird that GS is telling you anything. At my store, GS wouldn't ever speak for HR, as they have no clue, they would transfer to HR or take a message. Not all stores handle things the same way, but that's super weird, IME, for GS to be assuring you of anything, as there's no way GS would know anything about hiring.


I usually call around noon on M-F, but they seem to never be available or around. I'm always told to leave my name and number, and they will get back to me in the next few days.


----------



## NKG (Oct 13, 2020)

caiteaa said:


> I haven't received the job offer email yet. It was only a verbal job offer by the interviewer.



Still wait for HR to contact you. I wouldn't call everyday because its obsessive. Maybe in a week if you haven't heard back follow up. Specifically ask for HR when you call and if they aren't available ask when should you call back.


----------



## Megatron91 (Oct 13, 2020)

Aldo this past weekend was the hiring event they got alot to go through


----------



## JAShands (Oct 13, 2020)

Calling around noon usually is around lunch so yeah, not taking that call. Calling around 9 is usually a pretty calm time. The store has opened and the TMs are mostly on the floor so disruptions are minimal. But try and email the HR, that’s a written reminder that we have to take care of something and it’s incredibly helpful.


----------



## caiteaa (Oct 13, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Calling around noon usually is around lunch so yeah, not taking that call. Calling around 9 is usually a pretty calm time. The store has opened and the TMs are mostly on the floor so disruptions are minimal. But try and email the HR, that’s a written reminder that we have to take care of something and it’s incredibly helpful.


That makes perfect sense. I’ll try again at an earlier time. How can I get ahold of HR’s email?


----------



## JAShands (Oct 15, 2020)

You can just ask for a business card, the executives all have them lol. Just let them know you understand they’re super busy and you just want to send an email to follow up and ask a few more questions.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 19, 2020)

Be aware it's possible that HR has a "don't call us, we'll call you" policy. My store had that policy through the reigns of three different HR-ETLs, who would gladly state that if you asked them over the walkie or as they were making rounds. But the coworkers that answered the phone would chicken shit their way out by saying to call back at a certain time or claiming to take a message.

I suggest actually going there during a weekday morning. You might have better luck than calling.


----------



## JAShands (Oct 19, 2020)

My store knows that if I’m on HR hours I will happily take all HR calls. My ETL appreciates that since they know I’ll deliver consistent messages, and I know when I have to escalate the call. So far only one TL likes to step on my toes and pretend she’s helping by taking whatever calls she can. It was almost cute how she was dense at first but now she’s just obnoxious and passing on the wrong information and then emailing us about how she handled it, which means I have messes to clean up.


----------

